# Unreal Engine 4 - Meine ersten Erfahrungen + DOWNLOAD



## KAEPS133 (22. März 2014)

Ich habe mich nun mal eine Stunde mit der Unreal Engine 4 beschäftigt und bis extrem positiv überrascht.  Die gezeigten Techdemos können so wirklich in guter Performance Spielgrafik sein.
Ich habe einfach mal eine Techdemo die bei der Unreal Engine 4 dabei war gepackt und es kann jeder bei sich Testen wie es funktioniert. Leider habe ich noch nicht raus gefunden wie ich das ganze als 64Bit Anwendung ausgeben kann noch wie man Auflösung etc verstellen kann.
*** [140mb gepackt / 300mb entpackt]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=1tuIqwbI8n4



> Zum starten: \Reflections\Binaries\Win32\Reflections.exe
> Beenden: Taskmanager
> Auflösung ändern / Fullscreen: ?!



Ich werde mich gegen Abend mehr mit der Engine beschäftigen können und dann auch einen Livestream meiner ersten Gehversuche zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. März 2014)

mal schauen^^


----------



## Fearofdeath (22. März 2014)

Ui klingt i teresant 
Werd mich nach meiner prüfung mit der engine mal beschäftigen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. März 2014)

Hmm habs ausprobiert, funktioniert aber nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. März 2014)

Bei mir funzt die Engine wunderbar. 
War zwar zunächst bei der Einrichtung etwas knifflig, aber jetzt funzt alles so wie es soll.


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. März 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hmm habs ausprobiert, funktioniert aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir fehlt dann das Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (ich glaube zumindest die Version müsste es sein)

Twitch Livestream
Meine erstenb Versuche was eigenes zu Basteln ohne vorher großartig ein Tutorial angeschaut zu haben.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. März 2014)

Nö, wenn ich das zu installieren versuche steht da, dass schon eine neuere Version installiert ist.


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. März 2014)

Die .dll gehört aber zum Redistributable Package ^^
Das Hat so mit der Engine selber nicht wirklich was zutun. Ich schaue morgen mal weiter nach und versuche besser bei der ganzen Struktur durchzusteigen. Ich habe jetzt mal etwas 'gemappt' und getestet. Vieles ist wirklich sehr sehr ähnlich wie beim UDK. Vieles ist besser gelöst und geht schneller. Anderes finde ich etwas umständlich und fand es im UDK besser gelöst. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen wohl mal einige Tutorials durchforsten und blind drauf los probieren müssen. Besonders die Charaktere richtig einzubinden bleibt mir aktuell noch ein Rätzel. Ebenso wie die korrekte Bedienung der Blueprints.

Das habe ich vorhin als erstes hin bekommen. ein paar eigene Texturen und eine Mutanten der da dumm rum steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gleichen Texturen wirken in der UE4 deutlich besser als in der UE3. Da ist eine extreme Steigerung vorhanden.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. März 2014)

die demo wurde in vc2012 compieled, deswegen braucht man auch das Visual C++ Redistributable für Visual Studio 2012 Update 4 aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. März 2014)

Nope geht trotzdem nicht^^


----------



## Festplatte (23. März 2014)

Bei mir ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (24. März 2014)

aso jo kein wunder, gerade erst gesehen das es in vc 2013 compieled wurde

http://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=40784

x86 und x64 Version installieren


----------



## Mystik (24. März 2014)

bald sind alle Versionen durch


----------



## efdev (25. März 2014)

Mystik schrieb:


> bald sind alle Versionen durch


 
dann fangen wir einfach nochmal von vorne an irgendwann klappts schon.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. März 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> aso jo kein wunder, gerade erst gesehen das es in vc 2013 compieled wurde
> 
> Visual C++ Redistributable Packages für Visual Studio 2013 aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.
> 
> x86 und x64 Version installieren


 
Danke! damit klappts wunderbar^^

Das Licht der UE4 beeindruckt mich bisher am meisten.


----------



## BloodyAngel (25. März 2014)

wirklich sehr interssant... wird direkt getestet nachdem ich nun die letzten Tage mit der CryEngine rumgespielt habe... merci bien!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. März 2014)

Also UE4 sieht wirklich gut aus  aber CryEngine schlägt alles um längen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. März 2014)

Ja die  Cryengine 4 kann da echt schon viel


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. März 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja die  Cryengine 4 kann da echt schon viel



Es gibt keine 4 es ist einfach CryEngine 

Es gibt CryEngine 1,2,3 und das neue hat keine Zahl einfach CryEngine


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. März 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt mal weiter mit der Engine 'gespielt' und bin echt erstaunt wie schnell, sauber und flüssig das ganze läuft. Habe die Tage mal ein recht hässliches aber aufwendiges Terrain erstellt das ~220km² groß ist und problemlos ohne Streaming läuft. Jetzt muss ich nur mal durch die Charactererstellung und Waffensetup durchsteigen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 4 es ist einfach CryEngine
> 
> Es gibt CryEngine 1,2,3 und das neue hat keine Zahl einfach CryEngine


 
Stimmt  da ists wohl wieder durchgegangen mit mir


----------

